# I need someone to do some plastisol transfers for me and ship them to CA



## Ferng19 (Sep 18, 2012)

I'm starting a t-shirts brand and I'm in need of plastisol transfers. If you can make them great quality and ship them to me I would really appriciate it
Email me or pm me with your pricing for 1-3 color prints. 

[email protected]

Sent from my LG-P509 using T-Shirt Forums


----------



## royster13 (Aug 14, 2007)

If you look at the beginning of this forum, you will find several "stickies" that will be useful....


----------



## CenCal559 (Nov 28, 2011)

Ferng19 said:


> I'm starting a t-shirts brand and I'm in need of plastisol transfers. If you can make them great quality and ship them to me I would really appriciate it
> Email me or pm me with your pricing for 1-3 color prints.
> 
> [email protected]
> ...


Try F&M Expressions, Semo Inprints or Pro world.


----------

